# Find a part-time translator



## cara (Dec 11, 2009)

We will travel to Sydney and New Zealand, want to find a chinese student to translate for us. 
*If interesting, please send your resume to my e-mail quickly:*
*[email protected]*
or add my msn account: [email protected]
Tour schedule: the end of January or after Spring Festival
Time: about 10days


----------



## chithanh119 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have sent my resume to you. Please check


----------



## cara (Dec 11, 2009)

i haven't received your resume, please send again, thanks.


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

You can post your queries in Australia's online classified ads as well to get more options. most of the advertising sites are free anyways so I think you should do it to locate more applicants for the position that you are searching for. translators..


----------



## cara (Dec 11, 2009)

Australia's online classified ads???
What is this website address? can you write it down?
are you chinese?


----------

